# Stabs for PSE Supra



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I am using a doinker elite supreme and a fatty side bar that works well. The front bar is 28.5 same as my draw and the side bar is 10. But their are others on here more experienced than myself so they should have good advice. I have heard good things about the specialty archery super stix.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sent a PM. Whatever you go with be sure to buy TONS of weight and never stop playing around. Your shooting will change with time and most likely so will your weight preferences


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Check out Dead Center Archery Products. You'll get a complete set up for your budget, and you may even save a few bucks. Different sizes available in front and side, 2 QD's available, and a side rod mount. 3 different size weights available as well. Great products and great customer service!! You won't be disappointed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The stuff on your bow actually means nothing as far as what stabs are a good match....the bow will have or can have something to do with the lengths and weights you will need....but picking a set of stabs has zero to do with what your shooting.

I am a B-Stinger fan....and will recommend them over everything out there...at least for another year :zip: 

As for the weights needed and the angle of the side rod that is a personal thing really. But in MOST cases your going to need a bit of weight on the back end. But it's going to take a bit of playing around to find your sweet spot.

On another note....I would have to think that your dl may be a touch on the short side. Reason being unless you have very narrow shoulders and or short arms...you should be a little longer. I am 5' 7" in boots...and though I have broad shoulders and long arms for my size I shoot 27.75". I have plenty of friends in the 5' 10" range or a smidge taller and have setup plenty of guys that are about the same size as you and none of them shoot less then 28.5".


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am with archerpap and can not recommend DCAP enough. You can call Todd (owner) direct and he will walk you through the best set-up to balance your bow. He helped get my Supra balanced


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Guys, thanks for everyone's input.

You may well be right about the draw length... we're going to test it with the new bow on Friday. The 29" setup on last year's Supra was close with a wrist strap draw-tester... but I'm erring on the side of shorter over longer, as I know many people go too long and it causes fundamental form issues. The Stan Shotoff release is super short... this will have an impact in the sizing. We may end up at 29, will just have to wait and see.

In the end I've decided to go with Doinker Platinum Elites, 30" front and 12" side with a Doinker offset v-bar. Based on the input from you guys, and a local semi-pro, I zero'd in on products from B-Stinger, Fuse, and Doinker. The Fuse Blade ES's are great, but for me the wind is less an issue and my bow movement is currently in all directions. In the end, my coach (US Team member and World Cup Archer) helped make the decision on the Doinkers.

Thanks to all of you for your help. I'll have pics of the bow setup in the next week or so.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your release style and loop length change your anchor point....not your draw length. If you shot close to 29" before you need to be doing the same now. No matter what release your shooting. If the length of the head is different you need to adjust the length of your loop. 

an inch is HUGE in terms of dl.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I run a 30" carbon front bar tipped with 6 oz and a 12" carbon back bar with 15 oz at a downward angle. slight forward balance. Best thing to invest in is good carbon stabs and buy plenty of weights so you can play around and find what works for you start light and add weight as you can handle it.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

hi Super, that's great information, glad someone else has similar sizing. We went with the top of the line from Doinker, and my coach felt they would be plenty stiff and I'd never need to upgrade. I'll probably need to buy more weights for the side-bar, and will have the shop get them for me.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

hi Brown Hornet, that's a great point. I had forgotten about the fundamental definition of DL and that release doesn't change it.

I'm 5'10" and have a 70.5" wingspan. I haven't shot in 15 years, so I'm honestly not 100% sure. The shop will have to tell me.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Custom Stabilizer Solutions Tony Bianes (862)266-5529
Give it a try and you'll not regret it.


----------



## pit adder (Nov 7, 2012)

vendetta archery stab jason fuller will spec build you all your bars to your exact needs ,especially for the supra


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Most stab companies will do that..... But NOT one stab company can tell you what a shooter needs for bow X. If they tell you they can they are lying to you point blank. There are not two shooters that need or like the exact same stab length, side rod length or angle...and they sure can't tell you what you need weight wise. Even for a given bow....they can tell you what a certain bow tends to need as far as more or less weight on the front because of the riser/limb design. But how much weight you need is up to the shooter...and on top of that the length of the rod changes everything.

If you want to "balance your bow"....that's simple. There are 50 different ways to do every bow. If you want to balance the bow to YOU and make the bow hold the way it should...there is only one way to do it. :wink:


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried long stabs for 3d and hated them. They were too clunky to carry around all day. I just use 12 inch bar with a half pound on the end and i call it good.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Only Chewies think long stabs are clunky.......

good thing this is the field forum :wink:


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Im not sure what a chewie is lol.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's someone that shoots 3D.


----------

